# Spring Decision?



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey everyone. I have been searching on this idea for a long time and i just haven't gotten a good clear answer. So i'm looking for a little bit of help from you guys out there. I have a 98' Sentra GXE with around 92,000 miles. The suspension is going and it's going fast. I have already ordered and received a set of Kyb Agx's. Now my next choice is where i'm having trouble. I'm not sure what springs i should go with. Eibach, tein, or something else. My car is a daily driver and it's driven close to 50 miles daily. I want the car to have a lower appearance but still perform up to par. So if anyone could offer their suggestions to what they think wil give me the best ride and quality it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

eibach pro kit


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I would go with Tein, its my belief they make much better products


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also they sit alot lower so there is a possible chance of being too low for a daily driver

it all depends on the size of the rims as well


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

i have 16's on the car right now....and the biggest rim that i would get would be a 17 if that makes a difference. Do you reccomend anything else such as bumper stops, camber plates etc.? Thanks a lot


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

with springs you dont need any of that stuff just get a normal alignment and you be fine.

with 16 i think your best bet would be the eibachs since they are really nice


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

about how much of a drop will i get from the eibach prokit. Also will it lower the front more than the rear or will it be the same look as now only lower. I want to get rid of as much wheel gap as possilbe. Thanks


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I think the springs that even out the wheel gap the best are the Tein S-Techs. I had them on my car, and they looked great! They even rode smooth on my blown shocks! haha.......


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i've heard that H&R is a good spring too. anyone know if this is true?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes that is very very true.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Motivational Rear Shock Mounts? 

"Get over an INCH more of rear suspension travel!!! Every '95-'99 200SX/Sentra that's lowered will greatly benefit with these new rear upper mounts! Also fits '99-'00 G-20 and '95-'99 Maxima! New B-15 Standard spring type mounts for use with standard type lowering springs or TEIN coilovers! B-14 standard type mounts will work with TEIN coilovers also."

http://www.motivational.net/

Depending upon how low you want it the Eibach Sportlines will lower the car approx. 1.9" all around..but that's what Eibach says..some people say it's far less than 1.9". Also have you thought about Ground Control Coilovers? How much do you plan on spending?


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Well since i have already purchased and received my kyb agx's i am only looking at speding 200-400 or so on springs. I just want a drop that is going to eliminate majority of the wheel gap and give me a good smooth ride.I may not have the car for a whole lot longer..so i don't want to invest a whole lot of money at the time. What affect to the rear mounts have? Thanks


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> i am only looking at speding 200-400 or so on springs. I just want a drop that is going to eliminate majority of the wheel gap and give me a good smooth ride. What affect to the rear mounts have? Thanks


The Ground Control's are not too far from your price range of 200-400. Just search around and you're bound to find a deal. I managed to pick up a brand new set for $310 shipped. So just keep searching and hope you get lucky. But the shock mounts are like what i quoted. They give you extra travel in the REAR so you won't bottom out in the rear as much and give you a smoother ride. I haven't had experience with these but i have had experience with the GC's and i'd say they match up well with the KYB AGX's. Although i have the 91-94 Sentra fronts so there is a little more travel in the front. Goodluck on your search.


----------

